# Big Mistake



## from VW to Audi (Dec 28, 2010)

OK so I pulled the bonehead move of the year (for me) with my 2010 A4. Pulled the driver side wiper up from the windshield with the hood up (cause you can't do it with the hood closed) to clean debris from the cowel and then accidently closed the hood on the wiper Am I the only dunce in America or has someone else also "been there done that"? Needless to say, I've ordered a replacement wiper arm but (if you have done this) what is the possibility of harming the wiper post or even worse (gulp) the wiper mechanism. Not sure how much I may have torqued things when I closed the hood.

Thanks


----------



## Gbeav (Jun 12, 2010)

After you turn off the car press down on the wiper arm control.


----------



## ChrisPop (Jan 22, 2010)

As I was reading this I kept waiting for the part when you said it snapped back and cracked the windshield. I know a lot of people that have 'been there done that'. Anyways, I think your mechanism will be fine. Cross your fingers as you await the new wiper arm though.


----------



## from VW to Audi (Dec 28, 2010)

Wiper arm came in and everything seems to be fine. Put tape on the winshield to mark proper position of wiper for reinstallation but can't remember how vertical the wiper extends through normal motion - I measured in the top position and got about 1.75 inches. can anyone confirm this? I did put a very small and shallow crimp in the support structure of the hood as a result of the ordeal (barely broke the paint though). As a former VW and now Audi owner, I'm amazed at how well these cars are put together - especially compared to our other car (Subaru WRX). I'm thinking we'll be an all German family next go around.


----------



## 03VRgli (May 12, 2006)

I did basically the same thing with my 08 GTI. 

I was cleaning it and had the wipers up with the hood closed and for some reason i turned the key on and the wipers went back down chipping paint off my hood... 

My friend did it on his GTI too..


----------

